# DIY How difficult to install peep sight and D-loop?



## ldav07 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thinking about picking up a PSE Surge online and installing the peep sight and D-loop myself. I do have a bowmaster press, so that is not an issue. How hard is it though for someone who has never installed a peep/d-loop to do themselves?

Thanks for any insight


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

I learned how to do it through YouTube. Lol


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Since you have a press, installing the peep isn't that difficult. Be sure to relax the string when you move the peep up and down. If you leave it under tension, you will cut strands of your string and probably say a few dirty words. I know I did. 

There are tutorials on D loop tying both on you tube and here. It really is easy.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

It is easy especially with a press. The knot tieing is what causes most to heitate. This is the easiest way I know of the tie a serving knot.






If you want me to email a better discription send me a message.


----------



## OhioBowGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

Youtube, easiest way to see how to do it. Pictures are nice, but if you're like me being able to see a video and actually watch someone do it makes life a lot easier.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

Alot of it is common sense. So you need to try and then try again. Very few thing in life have worked perfectly for me the first time.


----------



## rmt1993 (Feb 10, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> I learned how to do it through YouTube. Lol


Same here


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

To install a D loop for center shot you should have a bow vise, string and arrow level. or a clip on centershot tool.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

I do not use any tools other then a pliers and my string loop puller. I like to tye two notes one above an one below. If I am not sure the peep is exactly where I want it. I tye the knots a little lose so I can slide them up and down with he peep. 

As for the D-Loop alway use a gasket under the knots. Use new skin or surgical tube. Do not use shrink tube for most of it is pastic. To tighten or rotate the D-loop use two pliers one on the knok point and one on the D-loop knot. If you are not using a knok point install one just to rotate the D-loop.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

Good demo here from Tony on tying in a peep:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2078753


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

To ensure you have the peep in the right place draw the bow back with your eyes closed. Come to your anchor and get good and snuggeled in tight making sure your head is straight and your hand positions are where you want them. This anchor needs to be as repeatable as possible with the string touching your face and preferably your hand anchored some where on your skull... It's a lot easier to get all this where it is comfortable and correct if you aren't looking through he peep. After you have what you feel is an ideal anchor then and only then open your eyes. You should be looking through the the peep. If you are not adjust the peep to fit the anchor. After you have it moved repeat the process again opening your eyes only when you have that optimal anchor. Repeat until the peep is in the correct spot to match that perfect anchor. 

I bring this up because I hate seeing people all bent over and bent neck trying to see through their peep.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

tag to do later


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

b0w_bender said:


> *To ensure you have the peep in the right place draw the bow back with your eyes closed*. Come to your anchor and get good and snuggeled in tight making sure your head is straight and your hand positions are where you want them. This anchor needs to be as repeatable as possible with the string touching your face and preferably your hand anchored some where on your skull... It's a lot easier to get all this where it is comfortable and correct if you aren't looking through he peep. After you have what you feel is an ideal anchor then and only then open your eyes. You should be looking through the the peep. If you are not adjust the peep to fit the anchor. After you have it moved repeat the process again opening your eyes only when you have that optimal anchor. Repeat until the peep is in the correct spot to match that perfect anchor.
> 
> I bring this up because I hate seeing people all bent over and bent neck trying to see through their peep.


very well said. I can't tell you how many people I've corrected their peep location by what you're saying and have them tell me "wow, I've never shot that well before" or some other comment of similar inflection. I've been telling people this for years and it's as if this is completely NEW to them...bow shops too. I've actually had "I don't shoot with my eyes closed" response...they just don't get it and not worth arguing.

Just to add to what Bender is talking about.

If you install your peep with your eyes open, you will draw the bow to your eye/face based on that visual anchor point- regardless if it's correct or not. When you close your eyes and have someone verify you are drawing straight, standing straight, not tilting head etc-- peeps end up in a completely different location.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Similar to the above...how I did mine....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A34JCpWpro


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Tagged!!


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

I followed the post by Tony. I stumbled and fumbled the part he claims is tricky but with some patience I got it. My peep is solid now and it was much better than spending the time and money to drive 30 minutes to my local shop.


----------



## azmeatwagon (Feb 4, 2014)

tagged


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

I put my first d loop on yesterday. I just searched on YouTube and found some good videos.


----------

